# Juramentado / cal .45



## Dieter (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi,

for an exhibition I need a filmclip. Perhaps someone of you has one like that on their harddisc or knows an URL, where I can download it.

During an Arnis exhibition, where we also want to demonstrate the historical development of the FMA, we want to show the scene, where a Juramentado kills a captain, despite him shooting a full round of .38 cal. into the Juramentado. After that, I want to show a clip of a cal .45 that fires. I know that it is not historically prooven, that this is the reason to develop the cal .45, but in the exhibition it will be a good effect. 

Now the question:
Does anybody have a clip, that shows a scene with the juramentado or does anybody have a clipwhere a cal.45 is beeing fired. I need a closeup of the gun with sound. Or perhaps you may know an URL, where I can download such a clip?

If yes, it would be nice, if you couls send me the clip or the URL to the following mail adress:

dk@abanico.de 


Please only up to 10 MB. If it is larger, please send a short mail, then we have to make it differently.

Thanks for the effort already.

Best regardes from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
DATU of Modern Arnis


----------

